# Camo gun



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I am looking to camo my gun, but I cannot paint it, because that are some dumb pheasant and duck engravings on it. So are there other way to have camo on it other then having it painted? I have tried some gun tape and I liked it, but I don't like have to put it on and take it off after it gets wet.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I think you can send it in and get it dipped for like a hundred bucks. Not sure about shipping and all that crap. You can get those wraps that you heat to seal, I have never used them, but I think they would be better then the tape.

Why do you need a camo gun? There is like 2 inches of the barrel that stick out of the end of the blind. :wink:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I dont really use a blind and if I do I use a Powerhunter.
I also do alot of hunting for ducks standing in water.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Ahhh.. IC! Well I guess camo is a good thing then!


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

The camo dipping is great but you cant take it off. When you send it in you get a brand new gun back its great. It really looks nice i did an 870 and it look brand new.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

The camo dipping is great but you cant take it off. When you send it in you get a brand new gun back its great. It really looks nice i did an 870 and it look brand new.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

See I would do that but I have a gun with engravings on the sides and I don't want to cover them up.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Crew, how much was it? Where did you send it?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Seems your options are pretty slim then if you are worried about covering the engravings. The camo dipping thing is a great option because it makes your gun much more weatherproof, that is the only reason I'd own a camo gun.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yeah, I would piant it in an instant but this was my first 12 gauge, and my grandpa spent alot of time looking for the Browning BPS with the engavings. I guess I will juts have to use the tape.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Doesn't that tape leave any residue? I bought a brand new shotty just because I didn't want my 870 with sentimental value to get $hitty. If only they would put a better finish on those things.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

i use to buy for my a-5 when i used for turkey and waterfowl, this nylon stretching sock that covers the gun, it never got in the way of shooting and it protects your gun at the same time, i think hunters specialties made it?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

No need to deal w/ any kind of tape and sticky residue. Look for the stuff called camo form or gun wrap. It's like the medical wrap, but camo of course and cost around $12 for a roll (which will do 1 gun).

http://www.mwgco.com/Merchant2/merchant ... 9504-BRUSH
http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0028170226906a.shtml

Find it at any of the big outlet stores and the 1st one is the one I run into all the time. Stay away from the tapes at all costs.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Bandman,

I agree with you, this stuff is great! I used vinyl tape once and clothe tape once hated the residue from both. I tried this stuff and am very pleased. It is easy to use, easy to remove and you can reuse it over and over.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

People said in the reviews that it doesn't work for pump and thats what I have. Has anyonoe tried this with a pump?


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

I would go down to Cabelas and buy the camo synthetic stalk and pump cover and when your laying there just keep your hand (with glove on)over the area you have the engraving. Your barrell is blue so shouldn't glare to much.

Just my :2cents:

Sean


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

You would be suprised at how much that barrel stick out. I guess I might have to find out another way of hiding it.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

http://www.lockstock.com/products.asp?dept=307 
blhunter: I swear by this stuff (Beartooth Products) for my guns. You can start w/ this product and then do any further covering w/ other products if you decide. (The inside is made of rubber "slide-resistant" which is the main thing.) You put it on inside out and then fold over.

This is what goes on my shotguns and is about to go on my 2 coyote rifles (one in snow camo and the other in camo) and will also be going on the scopes. My primary shotgun is already dipped, but I still use the butt cover which has a 5 shotshell holster.

(You'll find it at Sportsman's Warehouse for sure.) :wink:


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

the camo dipping is actully more than a hundred dollars. It is about 180 i think but like i said it turn your once junk into something good. The gun i did it on was a 870 i bought for 25 dollas.


----------



## Metal Detector (Feb 7, 2008)

If you can use a sewing machine or bribe someone who can, get some old camo clothes, or camo from the thrift store or spend a dime and get some new camo cloth from the store and make a sleeve. Use velcro or elastic strap from the sewing store to fasten it on. If you gun is a pump this might be difficult. For camo over the sock a white or green sock works good. You can break up any solid color cloth with clothing markers or permanent markers. It might be a two part sleeve. One half over the front with a way to secure it at the end of the barrel, leave the sights clear, and a sock or second sleeve for the back. Take it off after hunting to dry. If you aren't worried about scent, spray it with camp dry.


----------



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

If the gun is not glarin i aree with the one guy by cover up the engravins with a gloved hand, r u having birds flare at u or is it that u would just like a camo gun, i have a BPS with wood and the bluing and a golden trigger oly hunted in blinds the last two yrs out of 9 and never had a problem with birds flaring b/c of the gun, I am not trying to be an a$$ hole sayin that birds are flaring b/c of ur calling or spread b/c i have never hunted with u just puttin my 2 cents in bout the camo gun


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well, the reason I want something covering it up is because I let my friend borrow it and I was walking out to the slough after morning chores, I could see a glare from it. I do alot of duck hunting standing it the middle of slough with no cover and I don't want the glare of the gun to scare ducks of. You maybe be right, if I am worrying over something little, but I would rather have all of the bases covered.


----------



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

but how long have u been hunting ducks with that gun in that area? I unerstand that it would be nice to have that camo gun there is a item called snakeskin camo, it is a lot like tape but u put it on and use a blowdryer after the skin is on the gun and it tightens to the gun like a dip cammo not really sure how much it cost or where to find it but i have seen commercials for it on the outdoor channel I'll look and see if i can find it anywhere


----------



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

found hat snakeskin tape go to cabelas website u search snakeskin camo tape or do that at google to see it. it cost bout 11.99


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Alot of people are talking about the dipping. I was just wondering how it works? does the wood get painted too? i also have an 870 like most of the guys on here that said they dipped. I want camo because of rusting. Does this painting help with rust or does it still do that? I want to get the 870 waterfowl gun but dipping might be easier? Thanks


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

Great white - I haven't seen the process done on a gun but my buddy who is a gun nut (not a hunter) has seen it done and it works great. You can send your gun to Gander Mtn in Wisconsin and they will do it for about $200. I am thinking of doing my SBE becasuse the poor thing is 6 years old and looks like it has been through the mill. I am one of those guys who looks at a gun as a tool, yes I want it to work and I take care of it, but I use it hard and it does take abuse.

I have also thought about a new SBE II in camo, but thats a lot of cabbage to lay out for a spare gun when I have a couple of pumps as back ups.

For the fellows who have had their guns dipped, does it make the gun more weather proof? Does the finish hold up?


----------

